# What a cute idea!



## freddie (Jun 12, 2011)

These are little dresses made from pillow cases with a knitted bodice. 
http://www.tricotting.com/tricotting-blog/un-lavoro-a-quattro-mani


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Certainly very cute. Where I live though it would be cheaper to buy the material for the skirt than use a pillowcase. Pillowcases that are pretty enough to use would be far more expensive than the material.


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

Thank you, very cute.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

just adorable!Thanks for sharing..


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty great idea.


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/laura-dress

and here is another darling from that same website

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leaf-love-baby-sweater


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

What a lovely idea.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

I have made this. It is adorable.


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

I remember when I was much younger my mom and dad owned a grocery store. How many of you remember the pretty fabric flour sacks that 25 pounds of flour came in. They were used to make a lot of things, dresses for small children, dish towels, etc. Too bad they don't have them anymore. Of course, I would never get 25 pounds of flour used up.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

What a good idea. Pretty dresses.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh, they are darling!


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

that's a g reat idea to use the flour sacks, I have about a dozen of them with cute little patterns on them and have them just stored away. I also have a pattern top similar to this one that was in a magazine I specifically bought several years ago that I need to go find.


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Lovely idea-- I like the finished coordinated look of covering the buttons in the skirt fabric.
Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

What a cute idea ! I downloaded the pattern, now to find some fabric ! Great for a little one for summer ! Thank you so much for sharing ! 

Mevbb, yours is adorable ! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-princess-dress

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/babydoll-dress

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/simple-knit-top-dress

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-two-summer-sundress

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/albatros

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/flitter

The ones listed here are all free.


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Great idea!


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

This is a new idea that will certainly grow in popularity!


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Would be a great use for old pillowcases with crochet trim - we had some my grandma made years ago.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I am with you on that one.


Sjlegrandma said:


> Certainly very cute. Where I live though it would be cheaper to buy the material for the skirt than use a pillowcase. Pillowcases that are pretty enough to use would be far more expensive than the material.


----------



## Patrina (May 17, 2011)

Thank you I have made ones with crochet tops this will be nice to try.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you sooo much for the link. The little dress is perfect for my 3 yr. old GGD!! The one you made Mevbb is adorable! I have saved the item to refer to later, will definitely make this!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Interesting idea :thumbup:


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

You're right, that is a cute idea


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Great idea!! This designer has some lovely patterns.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

love the pillowcase idea.


----------



## Oshkosh Oma (Dec 11, 2011)

Love this idea. I might try it.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Linday said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-princess-dress
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/babydoll-dress
> 
> ...


Can't beat the price .... .thank you.


----------



## LaylaV97 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

